# Question for Harrington/Harnell Fans?



## SurfmanTX (May 3, 2010)

Since Harrington/Harnell are not making blanks anymore what is everyone using instead? I am thinking about getting a new custom built and I am not sure what blank to use. My other customs are 542, 552, and a 550.

Any recomendations on similar action blanks? I know a lot of people have been using Calstars. What model Calstars? Also I heard FTU and Roy's in corpus both have Harrington copies. Any reviews on those would be helpfull.

Thanks,

SurfmanTX


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Will you be fishing the surf, piers, or jetties? I assuming you are casting your baits?


----------



## SurfmanTX (May 3, 2010)

I mainly fish the piers and jetties with my Harringtons. For the surf I use different setups. I just am looking for a similar action to my Harringtons for a new pier/jetty rod.

Thanks,

SurfmanTX


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I fish the same way as you. FTU does sell a harrington copy but not sure which one. I owned 2 Harrington 552's for 25 years and sold them last year. I have a newly wrapped calstar 550 which is a 9 foot blank. It is lighter in the tip and stout in the butt, which makes it easier on my back when pullling my weight out of the sand or fighting a fish. So far, I like it a lot more than my old Harringtons.


----------



## SurfmanTX (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will have to check the Calstar 550 out.


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Roys sell Jawbones which are Harrington copies (ie. A jawbone 1052 would be equivalent to a 552). Very nice blanks, those Calstar are nice too


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

If you can find them Sea Magic had a nice Harrington clone a few years back. FTU is building on CUI blanks if im not mistaken. CUI makes cheap blanks but Ive been using one that Dave from Texas Rod Works build for me about 6 years ago and never had a problem with it. Gator glass makes some good blanks as well. Cant go wrong with a Calstar 550 either.


----------



## SurfmanTX (May 3, 2010)

I heard of Sea Magic but did not know much about them. The FTU ones looks decent for the price. I am leaning towards the Calstar. The west coast guys love them as well.


----------

